# Death at  Tucker



## tmonk1 (Apr 29, 2018)

PINKHAM NOTCH, N.H. — Authorities say a New Jersey man has died after slipping off a New Hampshire hiking trail along Mount Washington and falling at least 100 feet down a waterfall.
The Fish and Game Department says the 24-year-old man was hiking along the Tuckerman Ravine trail with four other people at about 5 p.m. Sunday when he tumbled 100 to 300 feet down the waterfall.
Officials told the New Hampshire Union Leader the man was dead at the scene.
His identification is being withheld until his family is notified.


----------

